# Cholesterol



## John Froy (Jun 22, 2016)

Is any one else on the 8 week blood sugar diet ?. If so have you had your cholesterol checked
lately ?. Mine has halved since I have changed my lifestyle ( is this something else the drug companies are keeping from us). I have always believed that it is not in their interest to find cures but only to develop expensive treatments.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 22, 2016)

Indeed, John  There was an absolute fortune invested in an inhalable insulin in the US, money which would have been far better spent on looking for a cure, but of course a cure would carry little profit once you've cured everyone!


----------



## John Froy (Jun 23, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Indeed, John  There was an absolute fortune invested in an inhalable insulin in the US, money which would have been far better spent on looking for a cure, but of course a cure would carry little profit once you've cured everyone!


Quite right this is why I urge any one who has type 2 to get the book by Dr Mosley.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 23, 2016)

John Froy said:


> Is any one else on the 8 week blood sugar diet ?. If so have you had your cholesterol checked
> lately ?. Mine has halved since I have changed my lifestyle ( is this something else the drug companies are keeping from us). I have always believed that it is not in their interest to find cures but only to develop expensive treatments.


That is one star I got from my Dr on my birthday . Good cholesterol.   Might be something to do with Fish


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 27, 2016)

John Froy said:


> Quite right this is why I urge any one who has type 2 to get the book by Dr Mosley.


Well done John.


----------

